# Aircraft Blueprints/Schematics



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hello,

I'm going to be modeling a 3-D CF-18 Hornet in the coming months and was wondering if anyone had blueprints, schematics, or black and white lineart pictures of the McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet.

Ideally it should be a 3-view image: top, side, front, like so:










I have several schematics, however they're not very clear and could be a little bigger to help me maintain accuracy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Further to the above post, this image is an example of and desired shematic as it is a decent size and has cross-sections of the fuselage and such.


----------



## marsellaise (Jul 7, 2008)

*Aircraft blueprints / schematics*

The best source for aircraft blueprints and schematics is here and a fairly awesome collection of veteran aircraft photographs as well -

eBay Store - Flug-archiv 20: Blueprint Multi - CD: Me 262 Flugzeug Bauplan 1944 45 Augsberg Blueprint s


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SPAM alert!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Whoa. Blast from the past. Is it too late for an update? :lmao:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Wonder if it's possible to block search bots from the archives. Might be a good idea.


----------



## marsellaise (Jul 7, 2008)

On the contrary, not spam at all. Useful information about a service that many people would not realise exists at all - factory engineering blueprints.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

marsellaise said:


> On the contrary, not spam at all. Useful information about a service that many people would not realise exists at all - factory engineering blueprints.


I see, so what kind of Mac do you own, marsellaise?


----------



## marsellaise (Jul 7, 2008)

Dual Processor Power Mac G-4 running OSX 10.4.11. Favourite applications: Freehand MX (can't stand Illustrator), Cinema C4D, PhotoShop.


----------

